# Gaming-PC für BF3



## Dante1611 (21. September 2011)

*Gaming-PC für BF3*

Hey Leute,

wie ihr oben schon sehen könnt, suche ich einen Spiele-PC, hauptsächlich für's neue Battlefield. Da sich ja, wie schon bekannt ist, die Hardware-Anforderungen drastisch geändert haben dachte ich, dass es sinnvoll wäre einen neuen Thread dafür zu eröffnen, der vielleicht auch anderen hilft 
Nun erstmal zu meinen Vorstellungen:
Bei der CPU dachte ich entweder an einen i5 2500k oder an den Xeon e-1230 (BF3 profitiert ja von SMT). Wo ich mir aber noch überhaupt nicht sicher bin (grade wegen den enormen Anforderungen für das Spiel) ist die Grafikkarte (spiele auf einem Full HD Monitor)...
Auf eine SSD lege ich nicht all zu großen Wert - Wenn es das Budget zulässt: Gerne, ansonsten kann ich auch drauf verzichten.
Mein Budget liegt im Übrigen bei ca. 850€. Hoffe ihr könnt mir was schönes zusammenschustern


----------



## Softy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Bitte schön : 



CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150 oder  Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed ~185  
 Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65
 RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~30
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 ~65
 Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55
 Graka: ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 ~215
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


----------



## Dante1611 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Sieht ja ansich nicht schlecht aus, aber lässt sich vielleicht noch irgendwie eine bessere GraKa rausschlagen? Oder ist das für mein Budget das Maximum? Bzw. wenn ich die SSD weglassen würde, wäre dann ne GTX 570 oder eine HD 6970 drinnen? Für BF3 braucht man ja wirklich jeden Shader


----------



## Robonator (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Die Grafikkarte ich gut vergleichbar mit einer 570 soweit ich weiss.


Sag mal Softy suchst du jedes mal aufs neue die Hardware raus oder hast du da schon deine Copy&Paste Linkliste die du dann einfach nur entsprechend reinkopierst? 

Geht so schnell bei dir...


Eine 6970 kannste auch haben geht so bei ca 270€ los  
Die 570 ab ca 240€


----------



## Dante1611 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Stimmt, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen 

Welcher Hersteller (also AMD oder Nvidia) ist denn bezüglich Treiber etc. besser für BF3 geeignet? Oder weis man das noch nicht, bzw. erst, wenn die ersten Benches draußen sind?


----------



## Softy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Klar kannst Du eine schnellere Grafikkarte nehmen, eine HD6970 bzw. GTX570 sind etwa 10-15% schneller als eine GTX560Ti, kosten aber ~100€ mehr. Die GTX580 wäre auch noch drin, die ist dann ~30-35% schneller.



Robonator schrieb:


> Sag mal Softy suchst du jedes mal aufs neue die Hardware raus oder hast du da schon deine Copy&Paste Linkliste die du dann einfach nur entsprechend reinkopierst?



Ich hab ne (inzwischen ziemlich lange) Liste, da wähle ich für das jeweilige Budget und Einsatzzweck passende Komponenten aus 

Hier ein (allerdings schon älterer) BF3 Benchmark: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derP4computer (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



> Sag mal Softy suchst du jedes mal aufs neue die Hardware raus oder hast  du da schon deine Copy&Paste Linkliste die du dann einfach nur  entsprechend reinkopierst?


Die Tasten F1 - F12 sind mit den einzelnen Komponenten belegt.


----------



## Dante1611 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Danke, sowas hab ich gesucht!


----------



## Seeefe (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



Dante1611 schrieb:


> Für BF3 braucht man ja wirklich jeden Shader



Naja übertreib mal nicht  Für die Beta steht in den Empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen ne 560ti drin


----------



## Robonator (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja übertreib mal nicht  Für die Beta steht in den Empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen ne 560ti drin


 

Ne das ist die 560 ohne Ti drin


----------



## spaggel (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Und ich denke das Nvidia-Karten das Game besser unterstützen werden. Bei älteren Teilen der Battlefield Reihe hat immer die Nvidia-Reihe besser abgeschnitten. Und Nvidia hat schon einen neuen Patch für BF3 angekündigt, der das spiel unterstützen soll.  Ich suche ja auch gerade einen PC, der BF3 tauglich ist^^ Ich habe mir da schon ein paar Teile ausgesucht...

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
Board: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) ~115
 RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~30
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 ~65 (Ich denke immernoch, das das zu wenig Watt sind^^)
 Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55
 Graka: MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5 ~195 
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15

Softy hat also schon gute Vorarbeit geleistet


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



spaggel schrieb:


> Und ich denke das Nvidia-Karten das Game besser unterstützen werden. Bei älteren Teilen der Battlefield Reihe hat immer die Nvidia-Reihe besser abgeschnitten. Und Nvidia hat schon einen neuen Patch für BF3 angekündigt, der das spiel unterstützen soll.


 
Das hat mit dem Patch nichts zu tun, das Game wird normal in den Treiber einfließen, egal ob AMD oder Nvidia, das Game wird nicht besser bei Nvidia laufen, eine 6970 ist auch da schneller als eine GTX 570.


----------



## spaggel (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

wenn das so ist. .. Ich habs nur selbst an meinem PC mitbekommen, als ich BFBC2 mit einer 8800 GTS gespielt habe. Da lief das Game ohne Probleme. Aber die GTS ist mir dann irgendwie abgeschmiert und habe mir einfach eine HD 5770 als ersatz gekauft. Und habe festgestellt, dass das game bei weitem nicht so gut lief wie mit der nvidia karte. Ruckler, Abstürze, Grafikfehler... Nach Treiberupdates und mehrmaligem Verändern derSystemeinstellungen habe ich es wenigstens flüssig zum laufen bekommen. Aber spielt hier keine Rolle, bin ja auch kein Profi


----------



## Loro Husk (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

PC Grafik | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Robonator (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



Loro Husk schrieb:


> PC Grafik | Geizhals.at EU


 

Gefällt mir nicht. 

Warum die 580 von Sparkle und warum ein AMD Prozessor? Reicht der 1090T für die 580 aus? 
Und das Gehäuse sieht n bischen klein aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



spaggel schrieb:


> wenn das so ist. .. Ich habs nur selbst an meinem PC mitbekommen, als ich BFBC2 mit einer 8800 GTS gespielt habe. Da lief das Game ohne Probleme. Aber die GTS ist mir dann irgendwie abgeschmiert und habe mir einfach eine HD 5770 als ersatz gekauft. Und habe festgestellt, dass das game bei weitem nicht so gut lief wie mit der nvidia karte. Ruckler, Abstürze, Grafikfehler... Nach Treiberupdates und mehrmaligem Verändern derSystemeinstellungen habe ich es wenigstens flüssig zum laufen bekommen. Aber spielt hier keine Rolle, bin ja auch kein Profi


 
Das kann viele Ursachen haben, die 5770 ist jedenfalls deutlich schneller als eine 8800 GTS.



Robonator schrieb:


> Warum die 580 von Sparkle und warum ein AMD Prozessor? Reicht der 1090T für die 580 aus?
> Und das Gehäuse sieht n bischen klein aus



Warum sollte er nicht reichen?
Aber ich würde trotzdem ein Sandy System nehmen.


----------



## Softy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Kommt drauf an, wie gut BF3 mit 6 Kernen klarkommt, falls gut, könnte der Phenom II X6 schon auf Augenhöhe eines i5-2400 landen


----------



## Seeefe (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



Loro Husk schrieb:


> PC Grafik | Geizhals.at EU


 Oh gott oh gott  Zum Glück posten nur die wenigstens einfach nur einen GH.de Link mit ner Konfig drin, ohne Zusammenhang und erklärung 

Die ist aber echt  mMn


----------



## bloodhound01 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Könnt ihr net einfach warten bis es draußen ist und dann neu kaufen?


----------



## spaggel (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Nein, da die Beta am 27 Oktober erscheint, da will ich schon testen ob alles glatt läuft


----------



## Loro Husk (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Hatte grad keine Zeit, zudem habe ich das eben in der Schnelle rausgesucht um zu sehen ob man bei einem Budget von 800€ auf ne GTX 580 kommt

Prozessor: Günstiger Sechskerner, nahezu gleiche Leistung wie der 1100t, wird die GTX 580 schon wohl nicht ausbremsen (vermute ich mal)
RAM: Günstig und gut
Mainboard: Kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber wieso nicht, hat USB 3.0 und Esata...
Gehäuse: Gerade neu erschiene, geniales Preis/Leistungsverhältnis: USB 3.0 (extern), Lüftersteuerung, 4 Lüfter, Design ist auch ok...
             Über die Platzverhältnisse weiß ich nichts, es gibt noch keine Angaben, müsste man halt mal ausprobieren
Graka : GTX 580 mit dem Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II | Geizhals.at EU drauf, einer der besten VGA-Kühler auf dem Markt.
Netzteil: Kann ich nichts sagen, habe ich nur so auf die schnelle rausgesucht, jedoch macht Cougar in der Regel gute Netzteile


Ist sicher noch verbesserungswürdig aber ich hab ja auch nicht behauptet das es das nicht ist
Soll nur neue Ideen geben.

Gruß


----------



## Dante1611 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



Dante1611 schrieb:


> Für BF3 braucht man ja wirklich jeden Shader


 


Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja übertreib mal nicht  Für die Beta steht in den Empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen ne 560ti drin



Beziehe mich bei meiner Aussage auf diesen Artikel. Laut diesem braucht man nun sage und schreibe 2 GTX 580 um die maximalen Details aus dem Spiel herauszukitzeln, deswegen eröffne ich ja auch den Thread^^ Mit den empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen kommste ja nicht über Medium-Details raus...

@Loro Husk
Finde deine Konfig ziemlich gut, würde die auch gerne als Diskussionsgrundlage verwenden, wenn jemand noch was dazu schreiben möchte... 

Um gleich mal was dazu beizutragen:
Würde noch ca. 90€ drauflegen und als Mobo das ASRock Z68 Pro3 mit dem i5 2500k nehmen. Dazu dann noch den Alpenföhn Sella um das system abzurunden. 
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Ceyy (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem Patch nichts zu tun, das Game wird normal in den Treiber einfließen, egal ob AMD oder Nvidia, das Game wird nicht besser bei Nvidia laufen, eine 6970 ist auch da schneller als eine GTX 570.


 

Auf was beziehst du dich da?
Ich habe gründlich alle möglichen Tests mir durchgelesen und selbst geleakte Alpha Benchmarks mir angesehen, die 6970 ist in keinen Fall schneller als die GTX570, ganz davon abgesehen was AMD für Probleme hat mit der Kantenglättung (Schmierich,unsauber einfach)


----------



## Softy (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Poste am besten mal Deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung.


----------



## hoschi123 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Hallo,

ich verfolge euren Beitrag interessiert, da mein Laptop die Tage abgeschmiert ist und ich auch auf BF3 warte.
Ich schätze mal, einen bezahlbaren Laptop werd ich nicht finden, auf dem BF3 läuft und nun hab ich mich an den geringen Platzbedarf des Laptop gewöhnt und wollte fragen, ob ihr ein PC Gehäuse vorschlagen könntet, das in den Ausmaßen schön klein ist, in das aber eure vorgeschlagenen Bauteile reinpassen.


----------



## SHOKK (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem Patch nichts zu tun, das Game wird normal in den Treiber einfließen, egal ob AMD oder Nvidia, das Game wird nicht besser bei Nvidia laufen, eine 6970 ist auch da schneller als eine GTX 570.


 
Nvidia soll angeblich am 26. einen neuen Treiber rausbringen, der die Performance von GTX 560 TI, 570 und 580 um 20 % besser macht. Also das bezieht sich nur auf das Spiel BF3.

z. B. die Alpha lief mit 55 FPS (DX 11) auf der GTX 560 TI und wenn da 20 % mehr drauf kommen, sind es ganze 11 FPS = 66 FPS finde ich schon ordentlich.


----------



## killa (22. September 2011)

Wobei 55 FPS auch echt sch****e sind, für die Grafik, die in der Alpha vorhanden war. Könnte echt stimmen, dass man mit den empfohlenen Hardwareanforderungen nur auf Mittel flüssig spielen kann. Ärgerlich.


----------



## Ceyy (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

solange du 30+ fps hast reicht es, ka was Leute sich immer auf 100fps einbilden, mehr als 25-30 nimmt das Auge garnicht wahr und man merkt nichts.


----------



## killa (22. September 2011)

100 FPS brauch ich nicht, aber 60 sind schon gut. Außerdem sieht man den Unterschied von 60 zu 30 deutlich. 

Kenne niemanden der gerne mit 25 FPS zockt, aber wenn's deinen Augen reicht, umso besser für dich  viel Spaß im MP


----------



## Softy (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



hoschi123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verfolge euren Beitrag interessiert, da mein Laptop die Tage abgeschmiert ist und ich auch auf BF3 warte.
> Ich schätze mal, einen bezahlbaren Laptop werd ich nicht finden, auf dem BF3 läuft und nun hab ich mich an den geringen Platzbedarf des Laptop gewöhnt und wollte fragen, ob ihr ein PC Gehäuse vorschlagen könntet, das in den Ausmaßen schön klein ist, in das aber eure vorgeschlagenen Bauteile reinpassen.



Hi,

es wäre besser, wenn Du einen eigenen Thread aufmachst, am besten mit den folgenden Informationen:

-Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors?
-Willst Du übertakten?
-Wie hoch ist das Budget?

Sonst gibt es schnell ein Durcheinander hier drin. Danke


----------



## Dante1611 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Ok die aktuelle Zusammenstellung sieht folgendermaßen aus:

CPU: i5 2500k
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro3
GPU: MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC
RAM: 8GB Team Group Elite
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W (-> genug Power für die GTX580?)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Value T9 Green

Gesamtpreis (mit OS): ca. 900€


----------



## Softy (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Das Netzteil ist schon sehr angestaubt, da würde ich eher ein Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620, 620W ATX 2.3 nehmen. Oder mit Kabelmanagment Seasonic M12II-620Bronze 620W

Kühler würde ich eine Nummer größer nehmen, falls Du übertakten willst.

Rest: daumen:


----------



## Seeefe (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



killa schrieb:


> Wobei 55 FPS auch echt sch****e sind, für die Grafik, die in der Alpha vorhanden war. Könnte echt stimmen, dass man mit den empfohlenen Hardwareanforderungen nur auf Mittel flüssig spielen kann. Ärgerlich.


 
Ach nie im Leben. Mit der 560ti werd ich BF3 bestimmt auf High flüssig zocken können  Zwar vllt. nicht mit 16x oder 32x oder vltl auch nocht mit 8x AA/AF und den ganzen Kram aber trotzdem. Ich merke den Utnerschied z.B. nicht ziwschen 50fps und 60fps mMn bilden sich die Leute das nur ein das die einen Unterschied merken, bzw. vllt. wollen die einfach einen merken. Genau das gleich ist bei 8xAA/AF und 16xAA/AF der Fall. Einmal seh ich da keinen Unterschied drin und außerdem, wer sieht sich den bitteschön im Kugelhagel die Kanten an  
Ich schaue auf den Gegner das der Down ist und nicht ob mein Gewehr jetzt total glatt ist 

@TE

Softy hat alles gesagt. Ich find die 580 zwar net so gut aber ist dein Geld


----------



## Dante1611 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Hmm naja dann werde ich das ganze nochmal überdenken.
Aber in dem Artikel stand nunmal deutlich, dass 2 GTX 580 benötigt werden, um das Spiel auf High zu spielen, deswegen bin ich grade etwas verwirrt


----------



## Seeefe (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Naja das du mit ner 560ti das Game nicht mit AA/AF x32 und dem ganzen anderem kram flüssig zocken werden kannst ist glaub ich klar, aber ohne bin ich der Meinung das es flüssig vllt. nicht mit 60fps oder 50fps aber mit 40fps bestimmt laufen wird. Wenn würd ich Max. ne 6970/570GTX kaufen. 

Ich glaube auch das mit Ultra wirklich alles mit ultra gemeint ist auch Kantenglättung usw. bis zum Anschlag hochgeschraubt. Ich finds auch nicht glaubhaft das wenn man BF3 mit ner 560ti auf Mittel flüssig zocken kann, mans dann ne Stufe höher sprich auif High nur mit 2xGTX580 zocken kann. Das ist ein sowas von großer Sprung von der LEistung her


----------



## Dante1611 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Gut, wenn du das sagst 
Wusste zwar, dass die neue Engine ein ziemlicher HW Fresser wird, aber ich kanns mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass man 2 GTX580 braucht...
Nun gut, dann wirds wohl doch nur eine GTX 570.
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Ceyy (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Das mit den 2 GTX580 hat sich als Scherz herausgestellt, siehe Twitter.


----------



## Dante1611 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Mit deiner blanken Aussage kann ich wenig anfangen....
Ein Link wäre schon ganz nett.


----------



## spaggel (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Ich find nichts in Twitter.. ka. Ich kenn mich damit auch nicht aus ^^


----------



## Softy (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Was ist Twitter?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Der Kram mit den zwei 580ern kam von einem Mitarbeiter von Dice, als Gag gesagt. Ob Nvidia da seine Finger drin hatte, weiß aber keiner.
Ist also eher ein Fake, denn korrekt.
Und die nächste Frage ist eh, ob und wie sich die Ultra Details bemerkbar machen, wahrscheinlich gar nicht.
Erinnert an Doom 3, wo man mit damals aktuellen Karten auch kein Ultra einstellen konnte, einfach deswegen, weils auch kein Ultra gab.


----------



## Seeefe (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Naja aber es sieht aufjedenfall so aus. Max. Settigns sind mit der 560ti aufjedenfall gut machbar aber AA/AF usw. nicht mit einbegriffen^^
Wies mit AA/AF aussehen wird wissen wir erst wenns da ist vllt. früher wegen der Beta^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

AA/AF sind sicher auch mit einer GTx 560 Ti drin, die Frage ist halt, wie viel und wie macht sich das bemerkbar.

Hab ja seit heute F1 2011 und alles in Max reingekloppt, was so geht und trotzdem gefühlte 120 Frames oder so. Man man, und dann erinnere ich mich noch an Cryostasis oder wie der Kram hieß, in DX9, ultra miese Grafik, trotzdem hatte ich eine Diashow.


----------



## Dante1611 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Ok, wenn es ein "Gag" ist, konnte ich nicht wirklich drüber lachen...
Aber gut, dann sollte eine 560ti reichen. Auf AA und AF lege ich jetzt nicht wirklich großen Wert, somit spar ich mir das Geld


----------



## Seeefe (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Richtige Entscheidung


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



Dante1611 schrieb:


> Ok, wenn es ein "Gag" ist, konnte ich nicht wirklich drüber lachen...
> Aber gut, dann sollte eine 560ti reichen. Auf AA und AF lege ich jetzt nicht wirklich großen Wert, somit spar ich mir das Geld


 
Dann kauf dir 560 Ti, die wird locker reichen in maximalen Details ohne AA/AF.


----------



## Seeefe (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Vllt. Postes du nochma die jetztige Zusammenstellung zur letzten Kontrolle


----------



## PCTom (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir 560 Ti, die wird locker reichen in maximalen Details ohne AA/AF.



aber nicht für HQ , 560TI und BF3  bei dieser Grafik und 1980 da muss auf jeden Fall mehr wie eine 560TI ran

ich fands eh immer witzig wie den Leuten eine 560er für BF3 empfohlen wurde


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



PCTom schrieb:


> aber nicht für HQ , 560TI und BF3  bei dieser Grafik und 1980 da muss auf jeden Fall mehr wie eine 560TI ran
> 
> ich fands eh immer witzig wie den Leuten eine 560er für BF3 empfohlen wurde


 
Glaube ich nicht, mit einer GTX 260 kannst du Bad Company 2 in Max Details in Full HD spielen, ohne Probleme.


----------



## PCTom (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

aber auch nicht mit der 250  und der GF200 war damals das was jetzt der GF110 ist und nicht der 114  ich denke der 560er wird die Tessleistung fehlen


----------



## Robonator (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



PCTom schrieb:


> aber auch nicht mit der 250  und der GF200 war damals das was jetzt der GF110 ist und nicht der 114  ich denke der 560er wird die Tessleistung fehlen


 
Mit der 250er hab ich BC2 aufm Max gezoggt.  Mit ca 25-45Fps  aber es lief


----------



## PCTom (22. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



Robonator schrieb:


> Mit der 250er hab ich BC2 aufm Max gezoggt.  Mit ca 25-45Fps  aber es lief



AFx16 und vielleicht noch AA +1980x  nein Spaß beiseite ich glaub das man auch mit dem GF110 an seine Grenzen stoßen wird denn das Game wird Reverence könnte sogar Crysis vom Thron stoßen


----------



## Dante1611 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Ok, dann hier mal meine Zwischenzusammenstellung:

KLICK

Habe mich für die GTX 570 entschieden, da sie noch so ins Budget gepasst hat und mich die Benchmarks überzeugt haben 
So, was haltet ihr nun davon?


----------



## Softy (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Wenn Dir die ~15% Mehrleistung der GTX570 im Vergleich zur GTX560Ti der Aufpreis wert ist: Super Zusammenstellung


----------



## Dante1611 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

1. Ja, das ist es mir^^
2. Ich wusste das diese Bemerkung kommt
3. Es sind nach einigen Benchmarks mehr als 15% 
4. Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Softy (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Ich finde die GTX570 ja auch sehr gut, nur sollte man sich halt vor dem Kauf über die *durchschnittliche  *Mehrleistung im Klaren sein


----------



## Dante1611 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Ja stimmt schon! Hab mich ja vorher gut belesen was das angeht und wenns noch ins Budget passt? Warum denn nicht 
Hätte mir ja auch noch ne SSD überlegen können, aber DAS ist für mich Geldverschwendung - Meine Meinung^^


----------



## Softy (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Zum Zocken ist eine SSD natürlich nicht notwendig, aber "nice-to-have". Wenn Du einmal eine hattest, willst Du nie wieder ohne, wetten?


----------



## Dante1611 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Mag sein, aber ich hab z.Z. einen Laptop mit Vista, 1GB, 2.0GHz Single Core der braucht ca. 5min zum Hochfahren (fragt nicht nach, wie ich an die Mühle gekommen bin...). Dabei sollte man aber wissen, dass im Autostart wirklich nur noch die allerwichtigsten Programme sind und die Registry blitzsauber ist. Nunja, was ich damit sagen will ist, dass ich lange Ladezeiten gewohnt bin und eine neue "normale" HDD für mich persönlich ein unglaublicher Leistungsschub sein wird und es fürs erste auch reichen sollte.
Nachrüstbar sind SSDs ja sicherlich auch, wenn sich der Preis/TB verringert hat 

EDIT:
Eine Frage hab ich noch: Welche CPU ist denn nun besser für BF3? Der i5 2500k oder der Xeon e-1230 wegen seinem SMT?


----------



## PCTom (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

hol dir mindestens ein 570er für BF3  ne 560er wird da nichts Battlefield 3: Minimale Systemanforderungen gelten für niedrige Details und 720p, zwei Geforce GTX 560 reichen nicht für Ultra-Stufe -

*Dante1611* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                            2500k kannst du OCen das reicht dann bei 4GHz


----------



## spaggel (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Und Welchen Hersteller empfehlt ihr bei 570 bzw bei der 560 Ti?


----------



## Softy (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Wenn Du übertakten willst, nimm den i5-2500K, ansonsten würde ich den Xeon nehmen.

GTX 560 oder 570 würde ich von Gigabyte OC oder im Asus DC-II Design empfehlen.


----------



## Airboume (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



spaggel schrieb:


> Und Welchen Hersteller empfehlt ihr bei 570 bzw bei der 560 Ti?


 Ich hab sie zwar nicht selber, aber diese soll laut PCGH gut sein, gleiche Note wie die Asus von Softy, aber nur 2 Slots hoch
;D


----------



## Loro Husk (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Die GTX 570 von MSI ist super.
Leise,kühl, OC-fähig, und kompakt.


----------



## spaggel (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

klingt gut  mal sehen wie es auf dem Konto aussieht  Danke ihr seid Super


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



spaggel schrieb:


> Danke ihr seid Super


 
Warte mal ab, wenns bei dir nicht läuft, weil die Komponenten nicht zusammen passen, dann erlebst hier das Schweigen im Walde.


----------



## Softy (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, wenns bei dir nicht läuft, weil die Komponenten nicht zusammen passen, dann erlebst hier das Schweigen im Walde.



Erzähl aber nichts von denen, deren Rechner abgebrannt ist


----------



## Dante1611 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*

Würde dich doch bitten, einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, sonst kommen wir hier durcheinander 

@all
Danke auf jeden Fall für die tolle Hilfe!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming-PC für BF3*



Dante1611 schrieb:


> Würde dich doch bitten, einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, sonst kommen wir hier durcheinander


 
glaube ich nicht, ein Zimmerbrand läuft relativ gleich ab.


----------

